# Trả lời có nên cho con học trường quốc tế dễ dàng hơn với 3 kỹ năng giao tiếp



## trinhnguyen81 (23/9/21)

Câu hỏi “có nên cho con học trường quốc tế” được chi phối bởi khá nhiều yếu tố khác nhau như học phí, điều kiện cơ sở vật chất, phương pháp dạy học hay thực đơn mầm non. Tuy nhiên, ngoài những điều ấy, Quý phụ huynh cũng cần quan tâm đến việc giáo dục kỹ năng xã hội mỗi khi chọn trường cho con để con được phát triển toàn diện nhất.

*3 kỹ năng giao tiếp xã hội có thể trả lời câu hỏi “có nên cho con học trường quốc tế” giúp bố mẹ*
Phát triển các kỹ năng xã hội là một cột mốc quan trọng đối với trẻ trong 6 năm đầu đời vì giai đoạn này trẻ phát triển khá nhanh. Nếu không được giáo dục kỹ năng xã hội đúng cách sẽ là một sự thiếu sót rất lớn với Quý phụ huynh và nhà trường. Ngoài ra, các kỹ năng giao tiếp xã hội cũng là một chi tiết quan trọng quyết định bố mẹ có nên cho con học trường quốc tế không. Cùng xem đâu là những kỹ năng thiết yếu một ngôi trường quốc tế đạt chuẩn nên dạy trẻ nhé.


Dạy trẻ biết sẻ chia: “Sharing is caring” là điều được các nước phương Tây truyền miệng rất nhiều để đề cao sự sẻ chia, giúp đỡ lẫn nhau. Đây cũng là một tố chất tốt giúp một em bé mầm non có thể lớn lên và thành người tử tế. Giải thích cho con hiểu ý nghĩa của sự chia sẻ cũng như cách con có thể chia sẻ những thứ con có với người khác sẽ giúp con tiếp thu dễ dàng hơn.






Dạy trẻ cư xử lịch sự: Độ tuổi 3-5 tuổi, trẻ rất dễ nổi cáu, gào thét nếu con không được đáp ứng một nhu cầu nào đó vì con chưa có đủ khả năng ngôn ngữ để diễn đạt mong muốn của mình. Nhà trường nên có những buổi học dạy con cách mở lời để được giúp đỡ hay nói lời cảm ơn, xin lỗi. Những điều này tưởng chừng bé nhỏ và giản đơn nhưng chúng lại tác động đến câu trả lời cho câu hỏi “có nên cho con học trường quốc tế” rất nhiều đấy.


Dạy trẻ kết bạn: Cùng với 2 kỹ năng trên, kết bạn cũng là một kỹ năng giao tiếp xã hội cực quan trọng. Hãy dạy con cách chào hỏi với bạn bè bằng những câu đơn giản như “chào bạn”, “ bạn tên gì?”, “ rất vui được gặp bạn”,... Đây đều là các câu giao tiếp cơ bản nhưng có thể giúp con cởi mở, tự tin trong giao tiếp cũng như lịch sự hơn rất nhiều đấy.
Nếu một ngôi trường luôn có những buổi học giáo dục 3 kỹ năng giao tiếp trên đều xứng đáng để Quý phụ huynh cân nhắc về những yêu cầu chọn trường mẫu giáo quốc tế bên cạnh những yếu tố học phí hay chương trình học đấy. Hy vọng bài viết đã mang đến cho bố mẹ một số thông tin tham khảo thú vị.


----------



## NHƯ HOAI (5/10/21)

GIẢI PHÁP NÀO CHO BỐ MẸ VỚI MÙA HỌC ONLINE CỦA CON?
Năm học mới đến, lại thêm ảnh hưởng dịch #COVID_19, các con lại phải học online, bố mẹ nào chắc hẳn cũng rất đau đầu với việc quản lý việc sử dụng máy tính của con.
 Không cho con dùng thì con không có phương tiện để học
 Cho con mượn máy tính để học trực tuyến thì sợ con không tập trung, bị cám dỗ bởi rất nhiều thứ hấp dẫn trên mạng
 Bố mẹ lại quá bận rộn không thể ngồi học cùng con, giám sát con cả ngày
BỐ MẸ PHẢI LÀM  SAO
---------
Vậy nên em muốn giới thiệu tới các bố mẹ phần mềm CHẶN WEB ĐEN, MẠNG XÃ HỘI, GAME ONLINE, GIÁM SÁT VÀ BẢO VỆ CON HỌC TRỰC TUYẾN - VAPU

Với hơn 10 năm phát triển, #VAPU đã được hàng trăm ngàn bậc phụ huynh sử dụng để bảo vệ và giám sát con cái trên môi trường mạng và cài đặt ở hàng ngàn trường học trên cả nước.

 Với các tính năng ưu việt:
 Chặn hơn 20.000 web đen, web sex
 Chặn hơn 5000 Game Online
 Chặn mạng xã hội, youtube (tuỳ chọn)
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được truy cập máy tính, truy cập internet
 Chụp màn hình máy tính định kỳ, gửi báo cáo qua email cho bố mẹ hàng ngày
 Cập nhật tự động web đen hàng ngày qua hệ thống AI của máy chủ
 Báo cáo lịch sử truy cập website
 Và nhiều tính năng hữu ích khác





 Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. Hãy liên hệ ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !
---------
Liên hệ
 Mr. Dương - 0981.026.488
 Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978


----------

